# Some questions about future set-up for two mice girls



## Mineralmagic (Apr 22, 2017)

Hey there! I'm getting my first two mice in two weeks or so, and i'm just figuiring out what an ideal cage environment will be for them. Here are my q's;

-I have a 7 gallon fish-tank, would this be suitable to house two female mice in if i add plenty of climbing things?

-Would organic sugarcane mulch work as bedding? I haven't really seen anything about this anywhere but i have some in my blue tongue tank and it works very well.

That's all for now; thanks!


----------



## Lilly (Nov 21, 2015)

A 7 gallon would be perfectly adequate for only two girls as long as it is cleaned often enough and such.

I have never heard of organic sugar cane mulch though but first thoughts would be that they'd just try eating it and that it would not absorb odor very well.


----------

